# To those who doubted us



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2012)

And to those who thought Lady wouldnt make it through the winter.
Im sure you remember what she looked like this time last year, well, her new home has suited her perfectly and you can just see the difference!  CHECK OUT THIS FAT BEAST!























That is all.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

"fat" isn't the same as "good" y'know


----------



## Capriole (21 March 2012)

that is all indeed.

Looking good...


----------



## Fools Motto (21 March 2012)

As I said on FB...




(ps, can you add a photo of what she was like - for those who don't know?)


----------



## Wagtail (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			"fat" isn't the same as "good" y'know 

Click to expand...

Aw I think it's all belly. The rest of her is hardly fat. It will be age and a dipped back making her belly look fat. I would probably want her testing for cushings though.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

I remember seeing some posts of her before and to be honest she didn't look that bad - just lacking in top line and muscle so can't understand why anyone would have thought she wouldn't make another winter?! 

I do think that she is carrying too much now - but glad you are happy with her progress!!


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Aw I think it's all belly. The rest of her is hardly fat. It will be age and a dipped back making her belly look fat. I would probably want her testing for cushings though.
		
Click to expand...

Actually it was the gutter down her back and the shoulder pads worrying me, assuming the photos are a true representation of her weight, but hey people do seem to think fat is acceptable these days


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Actually it was the gutter down her back and the shoulder pads worrying me, assuming the photos are a true representation of her weight, but hey people do seem to think fat is acceptable these days 

Click to expand...

Agree.  The crest too.


----------



## Wagtail (21 March 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Agree.  The crest too.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I suggested testing for Cushings. The dipped back and dropped belly, slight crest and channel down spine are all characterisic signs. She is the right age too.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			That's why I suggested testing for Cushings. The dipped back and dropped belly, slight crest and channel down spine are all characterisic signs. She is the right age too.
		
Click to expand...

I would say it's more than a "slight crest", though the photos aren't terribly clear with mane in the way...  I personally think she is just fat, though I wouldn't rule out cushings


----------



## quirky (21 March 2012)

Ah well, this post just proves that you can't please everybody.

I feel somewhat sorry for the OP, she will get c rap off people whatever the poor girl posts.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

OP just can't win with some of you can she?

The mare is looking far better than before. She isn't exactly obese! I would however be very watchful with the spring grass coming through Jadey - you may need to restrict her grazing so she doesn't get really lardy. 

And sarky comments (made by others) are not very mature either.


----------



## Fools Motto (21 March 2012)

quirky said:



			Ah well, this post just proves that you can't please everybody.

I feel somewhat sorry for the OP, she will get c rap off people whatever the poor girl posts.
		
Click to expand...

TOTALLY agree. 
Too many people on here have to be so right! It isn't a perfect world. I really do think Lady looks good, doesn't even look like the same horse imho. THAT can only be a good thing. I will continue to applaud Jadey, she has done good, for the horse.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

I'd be pleased if the horse condition scored in the "healthy" range of 2-3.5 (as defined by vets and WHW etc)   She looks to me on the wrong side of 4 - and that makes her as bad, if not worse than she was when she scored between 1 and 2 last year 

As I say, people seem to think "fat" is right these days.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

No they don't JFTD. Quit with the sarky comments. Jeez.


----------



## Rowreach (21 March 2012)

quirky said:



			Ah well, this post just proves that you can't please everybody.

I feel somewhat sorry for the OP, she will get c rap off people whatever the poor girl posts.
		
Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## Wizzkid (21 March 2012)

Looks good to me


----------



## baggyb (21 March 2012)

Jesus, JFTD give the girl a break!  Horse looks fine to me, no idea what it was like before, but looks OK now.  Sounds more like you have an axe to grind


----------



## quirky (21 March 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			No they don't JFTD. Quit with the sarky comments. Jeez.
		
Click to expand...

Second this.
So unnecessary


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2012)

I cant win can i.

My post was not saying fat is good, it was showing how different this year has been compared to last year.
Last year she came out underweight, even with all the rugs, and the stupid amount of food and hay i was giving her. This year was completely the opposite, only one rug, lots of grass and hay, and only got fed once a day during the cold snap. Thats it. Its amazing what a difference grass can make.
I was just posting to show everyone what shes looking like now compared to last year......
I will be starting working her now shes back in her summer field.

ETA im completely OVER THE MOON with her condition, as i have struggled year after year every winter. One persons comment will not get me down. I know im on the right track with my girl, and exersice will start soon to tone her up and keep her healthy.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			No they don't JFTD. Quit with the sarky comments. Jeez.
		
Click to expand...

Who don't what?

Are you saying that WHW don't believe a condition score 4 to be overweight?  I beg to disagree.

http://www.worldhorsewelfare.org/in..._advice?view=downloads.open&tag=rw3470&ajax=1

It's not sarky to give my opinion on the mare's condition - which I do not think is good - I think she is overweight.


----------



## legaldancer (21 March 2012)

FGS! Lady looks great now leave the poor girl alone.

Thats a huge improvement and she doesn't look like a cushings case to me.

Well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

Don't put words into my mouth either thanks. That horse is not obese. I've seen far worse in show rings. And no I don't think fat is good - I never have but that mare is in far better shape than before and I for one am glad to see it. Oh and in over 30 years of horse owning none of mine have ever been fat, just for the record of course.


----------



## NoltonSeaShell (21 March 2012)

Don't feel bad OP!!

My TB would be considered obese by some posters!! But last year she come out of winter looking like a charity case, but with a lot more hard work, a tonne of rugs, and several tonnes of new hard feed, and a warmer winter shes come through looking like yours!! 

I'd prefer to see a little bit too much weight on them underweight! (even thou both can be unhealthy) 

Don't listen to sarcastic comments!


----------



## HappyHorses:) (21 March 2012)

Poor Jadey, you can't do wrong for doing right eh?!

JFTD- have to say she doesn't look as fat as the highland you were sticking up for in a thread a while back.


----------



## Rowreach (21 March 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Don't put words into my mouth either thanks. That horse is not obese. I've seen far worse in show rings.
		
Click to expand...

There was far worse in H&H magazines showing special a couple of weeks ago


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Don't put words into my mouth either thanks. That horse is not obese. I've seen far worse in show rings.
		
Click to expand...

Well perhaps answer my question and explain what you DID mean then?  I was elaborating on what I presumed you meant, since there is no other obvious interpretation of your comment.

I said she was fat and a condition score of 4 - not obese - and I have seen worse too, but that doesn't make it acceptable.  I would genuinely be worried if any of my horses looked like that at this time of year.

However, I have made my point.  I wish the OP would listen and condition score her mare and not just assume that because she isn't skinny she is fine.  Do feel free to villainise me to your hearts' content.  I really couldn't care less.  I do care about the worrying trends in equine obesity though.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

Wow you really are a sarky little what not aren't you? 

No... a fair few others do not think she is fat. THAT is what I meant.

And stop playing the victim, it's very childish.


----------



## Mongoose11 (21 March 2012)

JFTD - I think the 'No they don't' comment was in response to your 'people think it is ok for them to be fat' bit.

Not sure if i have got your words right there exactly but not sure how to quote. I could be wrong here but that is what I read the 'No they don't' bit as.

x


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

HappyHorses:) said:



			JFTD- have to say she doesn't look as fat as the highland you were sticking up for in a thread a while back. 

Click to expand...

Last comment before I leave - that highland was on a strict diet as her owner recognised she was too fat.  Furthermore, she had an extremely dropped broodmare's belly, but did not have such a substantial crest, guttering or fat pads - even in summer her ribs are visible but she has a dropped belly.  It was a different horse and a different situation.


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			I said she was fat and a condition score of 4 - not obese - and I have seen worse too, but that doesn't make it acceptable.  I would genuinely be worried if any of my horses looked like that at this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, one of your horses is a native type and the other a cob if i'm thinking right here, so yeah that would be concerning if they looked tubby at this time of year. But Lady is an older mare who isn't native (correct me if i'm wrong there) and so can afford to carry a bit into summer as when her workload up's when the weather is nicer, she will work herself down to a nice size.


----------



## navaho (21 March 2012)

Really really cant believe this forum sometimes, you all slated this girl when her horse was skinny, shes sorted it & is now getting a bashing for her being too fat!! Honestly Jade id give up & not bother posting anymore, you'll never win whatever you do here.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

Thanks Billie, that is exactly what I meant. Obvious I thought!


----------



## *hic* (21 March 2012)

Jadey, I remember the hammering you got before when you posted pics of her. Well done for taking all the advice on board and doing so well with her. She is looking very much better and happier but as someone else has said do watch her weight with that lovely spring grass, it would be easy for her to balloon, given how well she looks now, and she really doesn't want to be fat. Also IF, and it's a big IF, she has Cushings this change of season will be a trigger so watch her like a hawk for any signs of heat in her feet or being pottery. I suspect if she was Cushingoid she would be showing her ribs but it is worth being aware of the risk and acting to minimise it.


----------



## Rowreach (21 March 2012)

This forum very seldom makes me really cross, and when it does I generally walk away, but I will say this:

It is one thing having an opinion, and it would be a sad day if we weren't allowed to express them on here - but being opinionated is another thing entirely 

The OP took a real slating on here previously - luckily most people on this thread are being supportive this time.

And FWIW I don't like overweight or underweight horses either, but currently I have two over, two under, and three just about right - hell sorry I'm not perfect


----------



## HappyHorses:) (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Last comment before I leave - that highland was on a strict diet as her owner recognised she was too fat.  Furthermore, she had an extremely dropped broodmare's belly, but did not have such a substantial crest, guttering or fat pads - even in summer her ribs are visible but she has a dropped belly.  It was a different horse and a different situation.
		
Click to expand...

Well what I saw in the pictures and videos of that mare was a horse that was way over weight, but then again maybe I needed to see her in the flesh, as maybe you would need to see Lady in the flesh before jumping down Jadeys throat.

One rule for one and one for another on this forum.

Jadey I remember the threads where you were slated for Lady being so thin and happen to think you have done a great job with her over the winter. You know to keep an eye on her weight. Don't let people put you off posting.


----------



## rhino (21 March 2012)

I would be happy enough with that Jade - well done  It's such a fine line keeping these oldies going sometimes, isn't it? Are you still riding her?


----------



## *hic* (21 March 2012)

Rowreach said:



			This forum very seldom makes me really cross, and when it does I generally walk away, but I will say this:

It is one thing having an opinion, and it would be a sad day if we weren't allowed to express them on here - but being opinionated is another thing entirely 

The OP took a real slating on here previously - luckily most people on this thread are being supportive this time.

And *FWIW I don't like overweight or underweight horses either, but currently I have two over, two under, and three just about right - hell sorry I'm not perfect *

Click to expand...

May I join you in that? Of the five I have at home, one is old and underweight but being left as he is because once he's on the grass he will blossom, one is ancient and just about right, one is Cushingoid and underweight and currently being fed up to weight, one is just tipping over from looking event fit to having a few pudgy areas (ooops) and one is in show condition


I am aware of all their issues and trying to get them each to an acceptable weight given their age, condition, expected workload and future stabling / grazing arrangements.


----------



## Fii (21 March 2012)

Jadey, i was just thinking about your mare the other day and wondering how she had coped this winter!
 How lovely to see her looking so well at this time of year, well done!!
 I think the angle of the first photo makes her look a bit over weight, but looking at the second i dont think she really is, she looks just looks  well!!


----------



## joeanne (21 March 2012)

Compared to last year I think she looks 100 times better.
Yes she is a bit portly, and a bit cresty but at her age i would rather see that than a bag of bones!
Jade, well done, nice to see you have managed to turn it around!


----------



## Princess Jess (21 March 2012)

I think considering her age she's looking good. You know your horse better than anyone on here ever could, trust your instincts I'm sure you'll do right by her


----------



## Fii (21 March 2012)

I dont see fat pads any where!


----------



## Merrymoles (21 March 2012)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			I cant win can i.

My post was not saying fat is good, it was showing how different this year has been compared to last year.
Last year she came out underweight, even with all the rugs, and the stupid amount of food and hay i was giving her. This year was completely the opposite, only one rug, lots of grass and hay, and only got fed once a day during the cold snap. Thats it. Its amazing what a difference grass can make.
I was just posting to show everyone what shes looking like now compared to last year......
I will be starting working her now shes back in her summer field.

ETA im completely OVER THE MOON with her condition, as i have struggled year after year every winter. One persons comment will not get me down. I know im on the right track with my girl, and exersice will start soon to tone her up and keep her healthy.
		
Click to expand...

Ignore those having a dig, if she has some exercise as you've said above, she'll be great. I didn't see the "before" either but you've obviously tackled the problem and are prepared to make sure she doesn't get too ma-hoo-sive. Well done


----------



## lrobson (21 March 2012)

i think she looks great, if people think shes fat i better not post any pictures of our 26yr old tb she did amazingly this winter!! being on the older side i think they deserve  to carry a little extra weight for those chilly nights and if we dont get any rain soon the grass wont grow so they will soon drop a few pounds! well done i didnt see any pictures of her last year but its seems you have done an amazing job.


----------



## littlemisslauren (21 March 2012)

Jade - I remember the trouble you had wih Lady. Well done for finding a routine that works for you both, I genuinly am happy that you have managed to help her gain (and maintain) condition. She looks a different horse!

I must admit that I looked at the pictures and my head screamed 'fat'  You are not the devil for allowing her to gain a little 'chub'! But perhaps now is the time for you to review your routine and work out a way to keep some of that condition on her (losing a little) without her becoming more overweight 

I am honestly happy that you have pulled her through, so please do not take any of this as me being mean. Lami / cushings DO effect non native horses and at this time of year every owner should be on guard for either. 

Please keep updating us with how she is


----------



## spike123 (21 March 2012)

She looks a million times better than she did before from what I can remember seeing in the pics. I think you are doing a great job with Lady and once she is back in work she will lose any excess podginess. I certainly wouldn't call her obese and have to agree with those who have said she looks very well considering her age and that she normally is hard to get weight on.


----------



## dafthoss (21 March 2012)

I think the point is that the whole forum was willing to jump on jadey when the mare was underweight but now the mare is overweight she is getting praised . Yes the horse isnt underwieght any more but it has gone a little to far the other way especally with the spring grass here which is bound to make her fatter. Yes her conformation doesnt help with her weight distribution but the horse does have a gutter down her hindquaters, a large belly and a very large neck for a horse with no topline and no one wants to see her have any problems this summer due to being overweight. As others have said keep a close eye on her for cushings symptoms. 

Jadey the point is that it will not be doing her any good to be carying extra weight on her older joints just as much as it wasnt doing her any good to be skinny. Maybe you should start her on a fitness programme now to help before the grass really starts. But it is good that she seems to have blossomed over winter just dont let her go the other way, I am glad that you have found a winter regieme that works for you both just keep an eye for her putting any more on


----------



## Milanesa (21 March 2012)

Looks completely fine to me, happy, healthy, shiny coat and not too fat. I dont know the history of the horse but it looks well to me.


----------



## 3BayGeldings (21 March 2012)

She looks lovely, well done.


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 March 2012)

Maybe if the op posts some pics of before  it would help?


----------



## quirky (21 March 2012)

Dafthoss - The problem isn't what is said, it is the way it is said.
The first comment the OP was down right rude. Putting a  on it doesn't make it any more polite.

Others have voiced far more politely what JFTD so sarcastically stated.


----------



## millitiger (21 March 2012)

I don't even think she is that overweight? And I am used to very fit looking eventer types.

I think you have done a great job and should feel very happy with how she looks.

As an aside, I am struggling more and more to stop the itch in my fingers every time I see JFTD post something- everything seems to have a very sarky, self righteous tone which irritates the hell out of me. Usually I just leave the thread without commenting but it's just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Hells Bells (21 March 2012)

I think you've done a fabulous job with her, well done.

It's very difficult to get the perfect balance with their weight, but (I did have a look at previous threads by you), it certainly looks like you're well on the way to getting it!

Take heart from the fact so many people can see what a wonderful improvement you have made. 

The other comments re lami/cushings: take note of them. The majority of these comments have been made in good spirit and with experience, and are things to consider when moving forward.

Well done again, you've clearly put a lot of hardwork into her, and from what I can see, she looks like a much happier and healthier mare than before!


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2012)

Is is just horse people that are sooooo bitchy?? Or people in general! What happened to offering people advice in a nice way? Or saying something positive to someone? Did it all get replaced with sarcasim! There must be some perfect people in here who's horses are all in top condition, perfectly schooled and who can ride to the highest standard possible  you have to wonder how happy they are with their lives when criticism seems to be the only thing they can offer.


----------



## Rowreach (21 March 2012)

quirky said:



			Dafthoss - The problem isn't what is said, it is the way it is said.
The first comment the OP was down right rude. Putting a  on it doesn't make it any more polite.

Others have voiced far more politely what JFTD so sarcastically stated.
		
Click to expand...

Quite.  And Jadey has already said that she is starting an exercise programme with her horse.

Sorry Quirky I'm not stalking you, honest


----------



## legaldancer (21 March 2012)

itsmylife said:



			Maybe if the op posts some pics of before  it would help?
		
Click to expand...

There should be some on her previous posts if you search those. 

She has done a great job turning her round, and I think she looks fine, as I said earlier.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

Which is why I bit Millitiger. Next time, and I'm sure there will be one, I will sit on my hands!


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 March 2012)

What a transformation!

I feel for Jade, she can't do anything 'right' in some people's eyes. FGS leave her alone for once. I think some people could do with looking at their own horses before accusing other people's horses of being fat.


----------



## Rowreach (21 March 2012)

millitiger said:



			As an aside, I am struggling more and more to stop the itch in my fingers every time I see JFTD post something- everything seems to have a very sarky, self righteous tone which irritates the hell out of me. Usually I just leave the thread without commenting but it's just getting ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Thank Heavens for that, I thought it was just me   this is the first time I have given in to it


----------



## thatsmygirl (21 March 2012)

Some people think they are so great on here don't they, little know it alls who pick fault where ever they can. 
Pony looks fab


----------



## stencilface (21 March 2012)

Hey she looks great - it is hard getting a horse the right weight, especially if they have been under before as you just want them to get the weight on don't you, it takes time to review and change things too.  Also some horses can go from hero to zero overnight with stress etc - they can drop weight VERY quickly sometimes.

Our oldie (28) has wintered really well this year, much more flesh on him - but he has had virtually adlib hay all winter - not something he usually has - not that much anyway.  But, I don't think I would put pics of him on here, not till he loses his coat and gets the spring flush of grass- I would be hounded


----------



## reddie (21 March 2012)

Well done jade, she looks a lot better and when you will increases her work she will look even better


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (21 March 2012)

^^This^^


----------



## attheponies (21 March 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I think she looks fabulous, she is an old girl and seems as happy as larry. Jadey take no notice of the mealy mouthed brigade, the downers on your thread are a cliquey little bunch and seem to be talking a load of old rubbish. You carry on as you are, I hated seeing her thin and depressed, I am loving seeing her fatter and happy. You have made me happy tonight seeing her now!!!

Click to expand...

Agree totally - and I love her shiny coat!


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2012)

Having been one of your harshest critiques previously I would like to say well done.  She looks like a different horse with some good grub and grazing in her.

You need to keep an eye on her now through the spring and summer as you certainly dont want any more weight on her (and I never thought I'd day that to you).


----------



## Sparkles (21 March 2012)

Oh my god. She's too fat, she's too skinny, there's no pleasing is there! She's done EVERYTHING suggested to her in the original post, which I remember vividly, and now has a mare looking a complete 180 to what she did before. What is WRONG with some people?

I'm sorry but this [sorry for posting your pics Jade...hope you don't mind!]:









To this:







Anyone who can say a bad word about that effort and change, should be shot. 


Jade, you've done a fantastic job. She looks a completely different animal and is NOT obese etc. She's an old lady and I think is SPOT on where she needs to be - no more, no less! Yet again, you've been jumped on. She looks incredibly healthy, happy and in her best condition through all your photos - including every one facebook probably. I'm so so so pleased for you and Lady. Well done and to make that amount of difference on a mare that looked incredibly poor before, is a complete credit to you. I'm glad you've managed to sort everything out to manage her needs and do your best for your horse. Congrats x


----------



## Marydoll (21 March 2012)

HappyHorses:) said:



			Poor Jadey, you can't do wrong for doing right eh?!

JFTD- have to say she doesn't look as fat as the highland you were sticking up for in a thread a while back. 

Click to expand...

Agree with this


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2012)

Merry Crisis said:



			I think she looks fabulous, she is an old girl and seems as happy as larry. Jadey take no notice of the mealy mouthed brigade, the downers on your thread are a cliquey little bunch and seem to be talking a load of old rubbish. You carry on as you are, I hated seeing her thin and depressed, I am loving seeing her fatter and happy. You have made me happy tonight seeing her now!!!

Click to expand...

Aww thank you very much 

Thanks to everyone for your support, and thanks to everyone offering advice. Like i said previously, i will be starting an exercise regime in the next couple of days once we have moved everything to the summer field.
To someone question (sorry i cant remember who you are  ) I only rode her twice during the winter (lightly) as i didnt want to risk her losing weight, but wanted to work her lightly to help her artheritis.

As i said before, im very very pleased with her current weight. i wanted her to go through winter with a little extra weight to help her through the chilly nights. Now that spring is here, her work will increase and food is cut out completely (doesnt need it with all this grass!) I will monitor her daily and my friends have also offered their help and will keep an eye on her too


----------



## Black_Horse_White (21 March 2012)

What a transformation, well done.


----------



## ladyt25 (21 March 2012)

I think the horse looks great, it's hard enough keeping weight on a poor doer, especially an old one so to have them looking good is even harder! That horse is not fat - I cannot abide obese horses or indeed very thin ones but when people come on here spouting all about condition scoring this that and the other without having actually seen the horse in the flesh it makes me laugh! Just put the text book away and show some commone sense!!! 

Just makes me chuckle when these people are suddenly 'experts' and don't they like evryone else to know it!

The horse is hardly a hippo!!!


----------



## Hells Bells (21 March 2012)

amymay said:



			Having been one of your harshest critiques previously I would like to say well done.  She looks like a different horse with some good grub and grazing in her.

You need to keep an eye on her now through the spring and summer as you certainly dont want any more weight on her (and I never thought I'd day that to you).
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ this is the kinda response that I come to HHO for!! Agree totally.


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2012)

amymay said:



			Having been one of your harshest critiques previously I would like to say well done.  She looks like a different horse with some good grub and grazing in her.

You need to keep an eye on her now through the spring and summer as you certainly dont want any more weight on her (and I never thought I'd day that to you).
		
Click to expand...

I never thought i would ever see those words from you Amymay


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (21 March 2012)

Havent spoken too you in AGES 
Ponies still looking stunning


----------



## Bills (21 March 2012)

I think you've done a great job and she looks good for her age. As others have said just monitor her weight now so she doesn't get too big. Otherwise, very well done!!!


----------



## fizzer (21 March 2012)

Originally Posted by amymay  
Having been one of your harshest critiques previously I would like to say well done. She looks like a different horse with some good grub and grazing in her.

You need to keep an eye on her now through the spring and summer as you certainly dont want any more weight on her (and I never thought I'd day that to you).



How different something reads when it is put as friendly advice.  It is not whats said, its how its said.

Some people really need to think before they write.


----------



## glamourpuss (21 March 2012)

Jade, I have never posted on one of your threads before but I will today......



.....you have done an amazing job  
A brilliant job!
Your horse, Lady looks fabulous...Well done  
I think there's a few people on here who should pull the poles out of their arses & stop being so snidey & self righteous!
Jade has proven that she is willing to take advice & act on it (surely the transformation in these pics show that) so there is no need to be harsh or horrible.


----------



## Amaranta (21 March 2012)

I remember the hard time you had Jade and just wanted to say well done, she is a little on the tubby side now, just watch her coming into spring.


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2012)

Jadey, I have only ever been honest with you.

I'm so happy to see your beautiful horse looking so fabulous.


----------



## rema (21 March 2012)

Well done Jade..i cannot believe it is the same horse..What ever you have done keep it up.


----------



## smellyboots (21 March 2012)

Sorry, I have no idea about the history of the horse, but what a transformation, well done!


----------



## Fii (21 March 2012)

Comparing the before and after photo's you can see it isnt a fat pad but the shape of her shoulder!!


----------



## Clodagh (21 March 2012)

I haven't read all the replies as a lot of the time I get the impression J&L that whatever you post you will get slated for! But she looks fantastic and you should be delighted and proud.


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2012)

Quite frankly, if there is a small fat pad on the horse, who gives a flying fig.

 Compare her now to how she was and I don't know how any one dares make a negative or critical comment!


----------



## ester (21 March 2012)

woop, 


that is all


----------



## SophieLouBee (21 March 2012)

Well done you! You've taken on board what was said and look at her now 

Yes, she is a little on the portly side, but IMO, you have done exactly the right thing. Having her coming out of winter looking 'good', and now *you have planned out your regime of excercising and feeding*, to get her back down to 'fit' and healthy. Great for you! Condition scoring isn't the be all and end all, you need to take into consideration the other circumstances like age, workload, breed type etc! I'm sure last summer my arab was a right little porker, going into winter, because the previous winter she a little poor, I wanted to make sure I got it right, and low and behold, this year she has looked great!

Good on you girl, hope you can enjoy many more happy years together!


----------



## Marydoll (21 March 2012)

smellyboots said:



			Sorry, I have no idea about the history of the horse, but what a transformation, well done!
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^ This


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

As I said in my original post - I really don't see why everyone thought this horse was SOOO thin in the first place?!  Why did OP get such a slating before?!  I have seen FAR FAR worse in old horses, and young for that matter.  I would say before the horse looked poor and less than ideal coming into the winter.  I would now say the horse looks a wee bit too well covered and less than ideal coming into the spring and summer.

Well done OP for taking advice last time, but I really would perhaps review the regime you are on at the moment because overweight is actually more harmful than underweight.


----------



## Emilieu (21 March 2012)

Yeay, well done, she looks worlds better and happier. Sure she will soon muscle up once she's back in work.

This thread reminds me of my YO, she kept telling me last spring to make sure i kept the big guy warm because he drops weight so easily when out 24/7 over summer (she used to own him) then when he came into winter looking great she warned me to watch his weight because it could damage his joints... her heart was in the right place but sometimes it feels like you can't do right for doing wrong. 

Look forward to seeing pics of her back in work, i think she is a beautiful girl x


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (21 March 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			She looks a million percent better.

Are they hives on her tummy area ???  (BTW I'm nor having a pop but my youngster has some similar Hives on his neck at the moment)
		
Click to expand...

No theyre not hives  there were a few muddy patched where she was laid on the floor, i took those photos as she walked towards me before i groomed her


----------



## learningcurve (21 March 2012)

Well done! Lady is looking fab.


----------



## bumblelion (21 March 2012)

Well done! She looks fab, such an improvement! She looks so much happier and the shine in her coat, much healthier!!


----------



## Honey08 (21 March 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Oh my god. She's too fat, she's too skinny, there's no pleasing is there! She's done EVERYTHING suggested to her in the original post, which I remember vividly, and now has a mare looking a complete 180 to what she did before. What is WRONG with some people?

I'm sorry but this [sorry for posting your pics Jade...hope you don't mind!]:









To this:







Anyone who can say a bad word about that effort and change, should be shot. 


Jade, you've done a fantastic job. She looks a completely different animal and is NOT obese etc. She's an old lady and I think is SPOT on where she needs to be - no more, no less! Yet again, you've been jumped on. She looks incredibly healthy, happy and in her best condition through all your photos - including every one facebook probably. I'm so so so pleased for you and Lady. Well done and to make that amount of difference on a mare that looked incredibly poor before, is a complete credit to you. I'm glad you've managed to sort everything out to manage her needs and do your best for your horse. Congrats x
		
Click to expand...



From what I can see here there is no difference in the shoulder at all - certainly not any fat pads, and I can't see a channel down the back either.  All I see is a gleaming healthy horse - nothing that needs watching any more than any other horse at this time of year (and by that I mean most need watching..).

From looking at the signatures of those going on about the horse being obese, I would say that their horses actually look just as fat...

OP well done.  She looks really well.


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2012)

Moomin, the mare was in pretty poor condition previously. There is no other way to view it. Unless you are remembering a different animal. That is why Jadey had such a hard time and is so deserving of praise for addressing such a serious situation, which had involved the RSPCA.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 March 2012)

Moomin1, IIRC that is actually one of the better pictures? 

Anywho, well done Jadey. Although she is a bit porky for me, especially in this pic where you can see a gutter down her back, it sounds like you're on it like a car bonnet and have a plan of attack to make sure the spring grass doesn't make her go pop. And she looks much better in her coat and brighter of eye. She's a lovely old girl and I wish the pair of you every happiness together 



JadeyyAndLadyy said:








Click to expand...


----------



## brighteyes (21 March 2012)

Well, shoot me dead, too. She looks amazing, and the difference (improvement) is astounding. Well done JAL.

Don't get carried away - now you've hit on the magic formula, it might carry on working harder than you want! But you know that


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Well jadey, you must be pleased that it isn't you getting a slating on this thread at least!

I'm so sorry to have offended half the forum apparently, but I would rather be hated for speaking out when I don't agree than be a forum sheep...


----------



## 3Beasties (21 March 2012)

Honestly, this place sometimes  


Well done Jadeyy, she looks like a completely different horse!


----------



## ew1801 (21 March 2012)

big pat on the back from me

well done girl, be proud of yourself, its hard enough trying to keep weight on our golden oldies and they can drop it in a blink of an eye.

she looks happy and healthy so just enjoy her and take the sarky comments with a pinch of salt, youve done yourself proud


----------



## Flicker (21 March 2012)

I think you have done REALLY well with Lady, she looks great. Considering you have been given such a hard time by some people on this forum, I also think you are extremely brave coming back to show everyone the progress you have made with your lovely horse. You should be proud of yourself - I don't know a lot of people your age who would go to the trouble you so obviously have to ensure the health of an old horse.  Thanks for sharing.  And everything of the best for you both in the future.


----------



## WoopsiiD (21 March 2012)

I keep looking for this awful gutter down her back but I think it may be the light?? 
Anyway.......
Jadey-she looks ace. Ok so she may be carrying a little more weight than the keyboard crusading experts like but she looks like a differeny horse. She looks ten years younger and has a gleam in her eye. I have every faith in you. 
If I call recall you only had the field to ride in? A field that you probably have not used over the winter period...therefore little exercise? 
I'm pretty sure that now the lighter nights are here Lady will be getting more exercise so the little extra she is carrying will soon fall off.
I know from juggling oldies in the past that they lose weight at the drop of a hat so carrying a little extra before work starts is not really a crime. It soon goes. 

Well done girl.


----------



## millitiger (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Well jadey, you must be pleased that it isn't you getting a slating on this thread at least!

I'm so sorry to have offended half the forum apparently, but I would rather be hated for speaking out when I don't agree than be a forum sheep...
		
Click to expand...

It's not the disagreeing that got people's backs up though... it was the sarky format your opinion was delivered in.

There are nice ways to say you think the horse is carrying too much weight (as other people on this thread have managed) and there is the rude and condescending way you decided to go about it with a rather horrid sarcastic tone.

Before anyone says it, yes it's a public forum and you can say what you want, how you want but clearly I'm not the only one who has been sitting on my hands recently. I'll back away now before I get pulled into a sarky debate about freedom of speech, doubtless full of  icons.


----------



## Copperpot (21 March 2012)

Millitiger if there was a like button I would press it


----------



## Meandtheboys (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			I'd be pleased if the horse condition scored in the "healthy" range of 2-3.5 (as defined by vets and WHW etc)   She looks to me on the wrong side of 4 - and that makes her as bad, if not worse than she was when she scored between 1 and 2 last year 

As I say, people seem to think "fat" is right these days.
		
Click to expand...


Maybe you should reflect on your own photo's and stop giving OP a hard time........


----------



## Emilieu (21 March 2012)

Copperpot said:



			Millitiger if there was a like button I would press it 

Click to expand...

So would I


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Honestly if you find me so offensive use the 'user ignore' function - that is what it is there for.  There was nothing sarcastic about my comments on this thread. My original comment was merely shock that anyone can take the idea that their hrse is fat so lightly as the op did in her original post.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

Meandtheboys said:



			Maybe you should reflect on your own photo's and stop giving OP a hard time........
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I find this slightly confusing - JFTD's horse in her pics looks fine to me.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

(broken post as on phone)
However since you all find me so distasteful I will go and lurk elsewhere in the forum where my comments are appreciated and not presumed to be wantonly rude.


----------



## JFTDWS (21 March 2012)

Meandtheboys my highland condition scores as a 3 by both myself, other owners and my vet, I don't know what you mean.


----------



## Marydoll (21 March 2012)

millitiger said:



			It's not the disagreeing that got people's backs up though... it was the sarky format your opinion was delivered in.

There are nice ways to say you think the horse is carrying too much weight (as other people on this thread have managed) and there is the rude and condescending way you decided to go about it with a rather horrid sarcastic tone.

Before anyone says it, yes it's a public forum and you can say what you want, how you want but clearly I'm not the only one who has been sitting on my hands recently. I'll back away now before I get pulled into a sarky debate about freedom of speech, doubtless full of  icons.
		
Click to expand...

Agree and Pushes like button


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			(broken post as on phone)
However since you all find me so distasteful I will go and lurk elsewhere in the forum where my comments are appreciated and not presumed to be wantonly rude.
		
Click to expand...

FWIW I didn't find your post particularly sarky or rude - just straight to the point really.


----------



## minkymoo (21 March 2012)

JAL, well done. I know I'm not the first to say how much of a slating you got the last couple of times you've posted but I have always admired your tenacity and determination. 

Maybe she is a little porky, but what do I know, all I see is that you have made a massive effort and clearly worked really hard. I'm sure that a lot of weight will drop off as she gets an increased work load.

You are a brave lass and Lady a lovely little horse


----------



## mountainview22 (21 March 2012)

Hmm. Whw condition scoring eh?

Damn, I wish I'd realised, I need to read/follow literature set out by an organisation to own/care for mine 

While were at it, anyone got a carrot stick and rope with a big clip?

Don't really think the old doll needs a score of any sort. Leave her be.

Times like now make my initial feeling about posting pics and asking for advice on our TB ring home. I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## guido16 (21 March 2012)

I remember years ago when jade originally came on the forum and lady didnt look good. Honest opinion. I havent read all the replies but she is fat. Jade, you need to get on top of this before the spring grass comes through . I know. I have an old draught who is a fatty. Its a nightmare. Restricted grazing is needed. I would say she would score 5 just now, looking at her bum. Exercise will sort it. But asap. Good luck.     P.s if anyone takes offence at this. Tough. I am giving advice.


----------



## JenHunt (21 March 2012)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			OP just can't win with some of you can she?

The mare is looking far better than before. She isn't exactly obese! I would however be very watchful with the spring grass coming through Jadey - you may need to restrict her grazing so she doesn't get really lardy. 

And sarky comments (made by others) are not very mature either.
		
Click to expand...

this! ^^ 

she's looking well for an old lady and to have come through the winter looking well is no bad thing. I agree that OP needs to keep a careful eye on her over the next couple of months with the spring grass... but that's much easier than trying to pile weight on in the winter!


----------



## Firewell (21 March 2012)

I think the horse looks great for an oldie .


----------



## Emilieu (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Honestly if you find me so offensive use the 'user ignore' function - that is what it is there for.  There was nothing sarcastic about my comments on this thread. My original comment was merely shock that anyone can take the idea that their hrse is fat so lightly as the op did in her original post.
		
Click to expand...


I never knew there was such a thing as a user ignore function! You learn something everyday. 

Don't be over sensitive - people are offering you advice as you offer advice to others. You either don't care if you offend or need to give more thought to how you phrase your suggestions.


----------



## quirky (21 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Honestly if you find me so offensive use the 'user ignore' function - that is what it is there for.  There was nothing sarcastic about my comments on this thread. My original comment was merely shock that anyone can take the idea that their hrse is fat so lightly as the op did in her original post.
		
Click to expand...

As has been said time and again, it's the way you say it, not necessarily what you say.

Maybe you should read your text before committing to the return button


----------



## mountainview22 (21 March 2012)

Seriously, what the hell is up with all of this scoring malarkey?

OP, do you really mind what "score" this horse has? 

More to the point how do score a horse off a picture? Sounds a little like the AC's reading through a picture to me...


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

guido16 said:



			I remember years ago when jade originally came on the forum and lady didnt look good. Honest opinion. I havent read all the replies but she is fat. Jade, you need to get on top of this before the spring grass comes through . I know. I have an old draught who is a fatty. Its a nightmare. Restricted grazing is needed. I would say she would score 5 just now, looking at her bum. Exercise will sort it. But asap. Good luck.     P.s if anyone takes offence at this. Tough. I am giving advice.
		
Click to expand...

Sensible answer.  IMO it is just as difficult to get weight off, particularly with an oldie who may not be able to exercise as much as a younger one.  My mare is slightly porky and she is on fibre diet only - and it is very hard to keep her weight down.  She isn't anywhere near as porky as the one in the pics (if of course they are a true representation which they aren't always), so if I was OP I would be trying to address the issue asap.

Not a criticism of OP she has obviously really tried her best, but a little guidance helped her last time so hopefully it will this time!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			Seriously, what the hell is up with all of this scoring malarkey?

OP, do you really mind what "score" this horse has? 

More to the point how do score a horse off a picture? Sounds a little like the AC's reading through a picture to me...
		
Click to expand...

..Err well yes she should care what score her horse is on!  Would you say that if a horse was on score 1 out of 10 and was emaciated?!!  It is a decent guideline which people should be paying attention to.


----------



## ester (21 March 2012)

moomin,  the before pic that christmassparkles posted is certainly not the worst one that I think we have seen of lady, hence in this instance getting weight off is likely to be deemed the least of the two evils here .

I am struggling to score the mare at a 5 currently and I do think it is hard to tell from pictures where the horse is not stood on a level surface and from decent angles (side/front and behind) at the very least if not getting your hands on them!


----------



## mountainview22 (21 March 2012)

But previously stated a horse should be a three?

Now call me old school, but a horse is either healthy, emaciated or overweight.

Why involve a numbering system set with no real 1-skinny 10-fat designed and implied by an organisation?

People really do think into things too much.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 March 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			But previously stated a horse should be a three?

Now call me old school, but a horse is either healthy, emaciated or overweight.

Why involve a numbering system set with no real 1-skinny 10-fat designed and implied by an organisation?

People really do think into things too much.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't invented by WHW. It was invented by vets and is considered a medically valid way of assessing a horse's condition.

And there are, of course, things between emaciated and healthy, so the scale covers them too. 

How would you like people to assess their horse if not by condition scoring?


----------



## cptrayes (21 March 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			But previously stated a horse should be a three?

Now call me old school, but a horse is either healthy, emaciated or overweight.

Why involve a numbering system set with no real 1-skinny 10-fat designed and implied by an organisation?

People really do think into things too much.
		
Click to expand...

The numbering system is one to five and is a very precise measure used by vets. Each score has a complete description and everyone should, in my opinion, know how to score their own horse. You already do, and you know how to do it so well that you don't realise your own skill in it, it's the less skilled who need the scoring by numbers.

There are far too many 4s and 5s out there getting laminitis.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 March 2012)

ester said:



			moomin,  the before pic that christmassparkles posted is certainly not the worst one that I think we have seen of lady, hence in this instance getting weight off is likely to be deemed the least of the two evils here .

I am struggling to score the mare at a 5 currently and I do think it is hard to tell from pictures where the horse is not stood on a level surface and from decent angles (side/front and behind) at the very least if not getting your hands on them!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of this. Nothing like giving them a good wobble to work out how fat they are  

I only say a bit over as to me any sign of a ridge over the bum says fat, and there clearly is one in the pic I chose to focus on. However, I am used to looking at TB types and it can be a real art to condition score, especially if you're only used to looking at the same shaped horse over and over again. Don't know what my point is really... I'll shut up now!


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

ester said:



			moomin,  the before pic that christmassparkles posted is certainly not the worst one that I think we have seen of lady, hence in this instance getting weight off is likely to be deemed the least of the two evils here .

I am struggling to score the mare at a 5 currently and I do think it is hard to tell from pictures where the horse is not stood on a level surface and from decent angles (side/front and behind) at the very least if not getting your hands on them!
		
Click to expand...

I see that it is trying to get the lesser of two evils and hats off to OP as I said.  I really am not trying to be horrible at all, I think people should just be aware that overweight is quite often a lot worse than underweight.  The pic I saw on here (I never saw the previous ones) didn't look all that bad (poor yes but not by any means emaciated).  But if it's right that the other pics were worse then yes, I agree that it at least it's something for OP to have got this weight on the horse.

MV - the idea of a staged condition scoring system is that the warning signs can be spotted before a horse gets either emaciated or morbidly obese - so yes the stages inbetween are important, as they are with human beings too.  It is not adequate for a grading to simply go from emaciated, healthy, obese.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (21 March 2012)

A nice transformation OP .....Shes looking great, Im not going to repeat whats been said ie spring grass etc etc etc as you seem to have it all under control and I don't want to repeat what people have already posted . 

Shes just in nice condition especially from how she was  

Well done . 

Col x


----------



## Vickijay (21 March 2012)

ChristmasSparkles said:



			Oh my god. She's too fat, she's too skinny, there's no pleasing is there! She's done EVERYTHING suggested to her in the original post, which I remember vividly, and now has a mare looking a complete 180 to what she did before. What is WRONG with some people?

I'm sorry but this [sorry for posting your pics Jade...hope you don't mind!]:









To this:







Anyone who can say a bad word about that effort and change, should be shot.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. OP you have done fantastically with her. When you tYhink of what she looked like and especially with her age. Good for you. I'd almost be proud of the she's too fat posts, knowing what she looked like before!


----------



## mountainview22 (21 March 2012)

Right, so Joe public is able to now give me a vetenary diagnosis of my horses weight?

Can someone please tell me, is it 1 - 5 or 1-10 ?

Um, I'm now a bad/irresponsible person as I've not revised a vetenary scoring system?

I think not. I'm afraid, whilst a vet may tell me a number, I'd have no clue what they meant. 

They're either healthy, emaciated or fat, not a 5 etc.

way too much in depth term going on.


----------



## Gracie21 (21 March 2012)

She is gorgeous and a real credit to you  Well done!
What a transformation!!


----------



## guido16 (21 March 2012)

In my humble opinion, without hijacking this thread or reference to it, a score of 4 or 5 is as dangerous as a 1. Although were in danger of going back to the 19 stone thread now. .  But having dealt with a fat horse for years, despite hunting and eventing her (very successfully) her living out on fresh air all year. She was still a chunky. Whilst having skinnys aswell,  The fatty was a bigger concern for me. Health wise.


----------



## Jesstickle (21 March 2012)

mountainview22 said:



			Right, so Joe public is able to now give me a vetenary diagnosis of my horses weight?

Can someone please tell me, is it 1 - 5 or 1-10 ?

Um, I'm now a bad/irresponsible person as I've not revised a vetenary scoring system?

I think not. I'm afraid, whilst a vet may tell me a number, I'd have no clue what they meant. 

They're either healthy, emaciated or fat, not a 5 etc.

way too much in depth term going on.
		
Click to expand...

There are two separate systems. one uses 1-5 and one uses 1-10. I personally find 1-10 a bit of a faff and use 1-5 myself. 

The whole point is that the system empowers joe public to know exactly what they're horse's condition is, and to address any issues before they become a medical issue.  

Not quite sure what your problem with the idea is?


----------



## ester (21 March 2012)

JT, I know with frank that his bottom is the first to go  if I stand behind him often enough I can spot it before it sneaks up on me .  But then I do have pics when I bought him where you really can see the fat/cellulite to put me off letting that happen again and will do  my best even if lameish pony + spring grass doesn't equate to a great plan on that front .

eta 1-5 tends to be uk, 1-9 (henneke scale) is more USA

and guido16 even though we know that this horse is not inherently 'a fatty' if she was she would have been fat previously, I do think it makes a bit of a difference long term if honest.


----------



## dafthoss (21 March 2012)

Theres 2 diffrent scales to condition score on a 1-5 and a 1-10 and theres loads of papers out there if you want to read up on them all and why its important and how they were developed. They have been designed to make it easy to assess your animals weight and they are used on not just horses but dogs and farm animals too.


----------



## Toast (21 March 2012)

I remember the first few threads Jade posted about lady.. and my god the difference now! Well done for taking all our advice on board and turning her around. I know its hard to get the weight on older horses, especially finer types. Older horses carry weight differently, do you know if she's had foals? that might be why it looks like she's carrying a bit of a belly, out mare always looks a bit portly but she's had 4 foals and we've had her on a weigh bridge to prove she was at the right weight, so don't worry! I agree with some, it might be an idea to get her tested for cushings but otherwise i think she looks great. I'd ignore JDFT... the horse in her sig looks fatter than your girl.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Lady La La (21 March 2012)

"Quite frankly, if there is a small fat pad on the horse, who gives a flying fig."

This. 
Well done on turning your mare around Jadey, you've done a great job.


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

Lady La La said:



			"Quite frankly, if there is a small fat pad on the horse, who gives a flying fig."

This. 
Well done on turning your mare around Jadey, you've done a great job. 

Click to expand...

If that is the way it's going then we could also argue "Quite frankly, if there are numerous ribs showing on the horse, who gives a flying fig".  It is proven that being overweight is as bad as being underweight.  People should be trying their best to get their horses within the healthy range, not either end of the scale.


----------



## JenJ (21 March 2012)

Aw, Jade, she looks so different! Well done on turning things around with her, and I hope the two of you have a lovely summer together xx


----------



## Amymay (21 March 2012)

Oh Moomin, give it a rest now....


----------



## Emilieu (21 March 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			If that is the way it's going then we could also argue "Quite frankly, if there are numerous ribs showing on the horse, who gives a flying fig".  It is proven that being overweight is as bad as being underweight.  People should be trying their best to get their horses within the healthy range, not either end of the scale.
		
Click to expand...

I read 'a small fat pad' as being the equivilent of 'a bit ribby'. Not ideal but not a disaster especially if the owner is aware of and working on the issue (ie aiming for the healthy range).


----------



## Irishbabygirl (21 March 2012)

I didn't see your first post but seeing the before and after pics all I can say is well done you! She looks like a different horse!


----------



## nbred (21 March 2012)

i remember this horse! Well done, she looks great!! xxx


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

amymay said:



			Oh Moomin, give it a rest now....
		
Click to expand...

Oh go away amymay - you just have to comment on my posts all the time and it's getting irritating now!  If you're bored with the topic - move on to another one.  I am not bored of the topic, so I will continue to read and comment.  I haven't said anything nasty - so don't turn it into something that is.


----------



## Wagtail (21 March 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			As I said in my original post - I really don't see why everyone thought this horse was SOOO thin in the first place?!
		
Click to expand...

Really?


----------



## Lady La La (21 March 2012)

Moonin, the debate was never about whether being fat is better or worse than being thin...
This thread is about a young girl that has learnt some valuable lessons over the last year or so, and who has acted upon the advice that she was given.
If you think that she needs berating for that, I fail to understand why...

Do as Amymay suggests, and hive it a rest for a while, eh?


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Really? 

Click to expand...

From the picture posted on this thread - yes, really.  That is nowhere near emaciation.  Poor condition yes - maybe even very poor condition.  Although someone (can't remember who) has said that the horse was in much worse condition at other points so fair enough (I wasn't on HHO then so don't know the full history).


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

Lady La La said:



			Moonin, the debate was never about whether being fat is better or worse than being thin...
This thread is about a young girl that has learnt some valuable lessons over the last year or so, and who has acted upon the advice that she was given.
If you think that she needs berating for that, I fail to understand why...

Do as Amymay suggests, and hive it a rest for a while, eh?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I have only posted praise to the OP - and suggested that she now needs to reduce the amount of weight her horse is carrying.  I haven't been rude to her, and have said that she deserves a pat on the back for what she has done.  Just because I am now debating whether there's any difference in a horse being underweight to overweight, does that warrant an attack on me now does it?!


----------



## Lady La La (21 March 2012)

An attack? Really?


----------



## Moomin1 (21 March 2012)

Lady La La said:



			An attack? Really?
		
Click to expand...

I will not for one second 'do as Amymay suggests' - I am my own person and secondly I get sick to death of Amymay feeling the petty need to constantly disagree and comment on my posts.  I don't automatically respond negatively to her posts.


----------



## LizzieJ (21 March 2012)

Jade, I think she looks fab


----------



## rhino (21 March 2012)

A few stray thoughts  Ignore if you like 



It is really difficult, if not impossible to accurately condition score from a single photograph, perhaps the veterinary professionals can do it with reasonable reliability but I very much doubt many 'hobby' owners could. Winter woolies make it even more difficult
Condition scoring is great, it makes you get 'hands-on' and actually _feel_ the fat deposits on your horse; it allows for differences in conformation as it is looking at specific areas of the horse, and not just whether it is 'cresty' or has a big belly  Compared to weigh taping, it is a more comprehensive 'measurement' of a horse's weight profile
In my opinion, JFTD is her own harshest critic. It may not come across how critical - I feel hypercritical - she is about her own horses and practice. It is also my opinion that her horses are at a near ideal condition for their type, and a lot of the strategies she uses (ad lib oat straw for instance) work very well indeed. I do think she sets the bar a little high at times, for herself as much as anyone else

Jade - I look forward to hearing how you get on with Lady this summer


----------



## Vizslak (21 March 2012)

LOL good old HHO! Jadey I have been critical of your management of Lady in the past. She looks great, well done, I hope she thrives once back in work this summer.


----------



## Puppy (21 March 2012)

Blimey....!

Jadeyy, well done for getting some weight on Lady  She looks like a different horse now, and has a lovely sparkle in her eye   If I were you, I would just be careful not to let her get to the other extreme, (she is bit chubby now!) so make sure that you cut back her feed accordingly. The Spring grass is coming through full of goodness and she will no longer be needing to keep herself warm now that we are out of winter. (I've had to do a massive drop in feed for my ISH, despite the fact I was struggling to keep him up to weight at times over winter, and my retired mare has been in her fat farm paddock for 3 weeks now after getting too chubby)

Re cushings - my dear mare who passed away last year had cushings for the last several years of her life, and to be honest with you, looking at those photos, I would be tempted to have Lady tested, to be on the safe side. At this time of year it's very important to know if they have it, and she is showing a few classic symptoms, IMO. It's not the end of the world if she does have it (most horses who live old enough will develop it) but knowing so you can manage her diet accordingly is pretty essential. 


Well done for making such a difference. Please try and ignore the harsh comments. Some people just can't help themselves   I hope you won't be put off from keeping us updated on how Lady is doing. I, for one, would love to continue seeing how she is


----------



## Fii (22 March 2012)

The thing is, this mare is old, and not fit! She has gone from being very , very poor, to having a good bit of weight put back on over the winter, and she hasnt been ridden much, if at all! And it is very difficult to judge  how much weight by these photo's alone, AND her conformation is not good! So taking all this into consideration, maybe some people should take another look at the mare, and see she is still a work in progress!!
 Good luck Jadey you can hold your head up and enjoy her now!!


----------



## Fii (22 March 2012)

Fii said:



			The thing is, this mare is old, and not fit! She has gone from being very , very poor, to having a good bit of weight put back on over the winter, and she hasnt been ridden much, if at all! And it is very difficult to judge  how much weight by these photo's alone, AND her conformation is not good! So taking all this into consideration, maybe some people should take another look at the mare, and see she is still a work in progress!!  

Click to expand...

 Actually just realised this describes me down to a T!!


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2012)

Well done Jade for doing a good job turning your mare around, she is looking good.


----------



## Apercrumbie (22 March 2012)

Lordy what a fuss!  

OP - Congratulations, the pictures of Lady used to terrify me but she now looks very good, maybe a bit too good but as we know, oldies will drop weight at the drop of a hat so I don't find it too concerning.

I think we are forgetting the age of the horse and the effect this has on confirmation and management.  For starters, ignore the belly.  My oldie has an enormous belly but is actually underweight at the moment.  You can see his ribs and he is very poor, except for his big belly.  It's just his shape that has got worse as he has got older.  Furthermore, I would far rather have a bit of extra weight on an oldie than a bit too little (laminitus/bad arthritis excluding).  We are not talking about a competition fit 10yr old TB here.

It is also very hard to accurately tell condition from a photo because you can't feel them or properly account for their confirmation.  For example, my Welshie has an ENORMOUS neck, and I mean enormous.  This neck doesn't change in size at all (unless he is very, very fat) so even when he is very underweight he looks overweight to the casual eye.  Last Summer I may have overdone the laminitis watch (he hasn't had it but obviously he is at risk) so at one point he was extremely thin.  The vet at first told me off for him being overweight.  I then told her to properly examine him and she then told me off for him being too underweight.  

Sorry for the long story but my point is that without having a good feel it is hard to tell what the horse really is like.  The Highland that JTFD was defending the other day is apparently not that overweight in the flesh.  As I haven't met the horse I can't really say otherwise even if from the photos it looks unlikely.


----------



## Dolcé (22 March 2012)

I have one coming out of winter looking like Lady weight wise, I am worried sick about him, he is a native pony!  I have a TBx poor doer coming out looking the best he ever has but if he looked like lady I would be thrilled.  I have a couple of warmbloods and a couple of natives coming out fairly lean and that is just the way I would want them at this time of year, knowing I can let them eat grass without worrying and they will bang weight on in no time.  It all depends on the horse, Lady doesn't hold her weight well so I am more than sure Jade could get it off her quickly if the need arose.  I would think when she starts working she will lose any excess anyway, at least she won't have felt the cold this winter.

Well done Jade (and Lady), she looks lovely, the photo looks like and end of summer one, how mine look going into winter, so she has done really well this year.  She looks really happy too. x


----------



## ozpoz (22 March 2012)

Well done Jadey!
She looks well and happy and I'm sure you are proud of turning her around.

And I'm in agreement with Millitiger.


----------



## Kaylum (22 March 2012)

well I am not a sheep on this forum so Well Done!  Jadey came on here for advice, took it, how many people ignore it?  

Now Jadey just take the other advice about watching the spring grass and exercise and your there.


----------



## touchstone (22 March 2012)

Well done Jade, I think she's looking heaps better than before although I have to agree I wouldn't want her any fatter and possibly slightly slimmer, it will be bad for her old joints to carry excess weight.  But it is a remarkable change around from last year, just shows the difference plenty of fibre can make. 

Just to mention that her saddle will probably need checking as I'm sure it probably won't fit after such a dramatic change in shape and start any exercise slowly and gently for an old girl like Lady.


----------



## Arabelle (22 March 2012)

Your horse looks greatly improved, well done.

No one on this forum can accurately condition score that horse, in its winter coat, from those photographs.  Those that pretend they can are just 'armchair experts' and actually displaying their own ignorance.

I would never put photos of my horses up here, based on some of the nonsense spouted on this post, by an irritating minority.


----------



## Jazzy B (22 March 2012)

Jade I don't know the history of your other posts, but I think from looking at the pics, well done!   Just be careful with that spring grass


----------



## Meandtheboys (22 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Meandtheboys my highland condition scores as a 3 by both myself, other owners and my vet, I don't know what you mean.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly..............pictures to the eye can be decieving so in my eyes your horse looks over weight - but that is merely my opinion on the information I have!! 
You have not physically seen OP horse and the last thing she needed was her confidence being knocked yet again, if you didn't feel horse was better than last year why could you not just read post and move on or as other people have stated read your reply and stop and think how others may feel from the response. 

From what some have said you are a knowledgeable person so why could you have shared some support and direction rather than provoking an attack on OP and making her feel she is incompetent.


----------



## TGM (22 March 2012)

Well done Jadey for taking all the advice on board and getting her through the winter so well.  Yes, she is a bit on the chubby side from those pics but I can quite understand that when a horse has been a poor doer there is a tendency to veer the other way at first, especially during the winter when they can drop off so quickly.  However, you have already said you are going to start working her now to get her toned up now Spring is here so I am sure you will have her looking fit and spot-on in condition very soon.


----------



## guido16 (22 March 2012)

Ester, if you read my post I said "without reference to this post" I wasnt suggesting lady was a pony with constant fat issues.


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 March 2012)

Well done Jade, a huge difference, and as you are aware you need to watch her weight I am sure she will continue to do well.
As a point of interest, have a look at the survey on welfare organisations in the sticky at the top of NL, the horse in the "after" picture doesn't look too dissimilar to Lady condition wise.


----------



## Archangel (22 March 2012)

Oh honestly I had to go back miles to find a photo of her before  
My goodness what a difference she looks terrific.  I expect you chose the photos that make her look the plumpest  but echo what the others have been saying - your grass is much further on than mine, so I would be taking it steady with any supplementary feeding now.  

But brilliant job


----------



## jokadoka (22 March 2012)

Can't find a reference to the age of this horse, but she looks fine to me.
Especially compared to the 'before' photo.
As this horse has an issue keeping weight on, I don't think there'll be any need for the "armchair condition scorers" to panic just yet....


----------



## ester (22 March 2012)

sorry guido I didn't spot that, I just thought it was a point worth making was just as someone else said, if Frank (welsh good doer) looked like that now I would be worried, if I had an elderly mare known not to hold weight that looked like that now I probably wouldn't be so much .

Jadey I would love to see some pics when she gets her summer coat through please


----------



## guido16 (22 March 2012)

Ester, no problem. I was just suggesting she stays alert about her weight. The last thing jade wants is laminitis to kick in! Been there, seen it and never want to do it again.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			As a point of interest, have a look at the survey on welfare organisations in the sticky at the top of NL, the horse in the "after" picture doesn't look too dissimilar to Lady condition wise.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought that.



jokadoka said:



			As this horse has an issue keeping weight on, I don't think there'll be any need for the "armchair condition scorers" to panic just yet....
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree.


----------



## Ilovefoals (22 March 2012)

Just wanted to say well done.  The difference is amazing and I think she looks great and will look even better when she's back under saddle regularly.  Your hard work and determination has paid off! xx


----------



## YasandCrystal (22 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Honestly if you find me so offensive use the 'user ignore' function - that is what it is there for.  There was nothing sarcastic about my comments on this thread. My original comment was merely shock that anyone can take the idea that their hrse is fat so lightly as the op did in her original post.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you really believe you comments are inoffensive you need to take a reality check and maybe look at the reactions of others!


----------



## Paris1 (22 March 2012)

The before and after pics are a stark contrast. I think the most recent pic of a well covered horse, shiny coat, is pleasing. Yes be careful no more weight is put on but just exercise and take a look at the feed cos you probably won't need so much now. 
 Well done!


----------



## JFTDWS (22 March 2012)

rhino said:




In my opinion, JFTD is her own harshest critic. It may not come across how critical - I feel hypercritical - she is about her own horses and practice. It is also my opinion that her horses are at a near ideal condition for their type, and a lot of the strategies she uses (ad lib oat straw for instance) work very well indeed. I do think she sets the bar a little high at times, for herself as much as anyone else


Click to expand...

rhino, for once, I disagree with you.  I don't think it is setting the bar too high to expect owners to keep their horses within a healthy condition score.  I do agree about the difficulties of condition scoring from photographs - and repeatly added caveats to comments about judging from photos.  My initial comment was because the photos to me look to confirm the OP's own description of her as "fat".  She didn't say "doesn't she look well", she said "COME AND LOOK AT THIS FAT BEAST". 

She didn't say "she looks well, possibly too well and I'm bringing her back into work to keep her weight under control coming into spring" (and for the comparision with the highland - that is a big difference - her owner had already put her on a diet).  If the OP had implied that she realised "fat" (by her own description) was not "right", I would not have commented 

For those saying my comments are offensive, I really think you're on a different planet.  It was fine for you all to gang up on the OP last year when you judged her mare's condition (from photos) to be unacceptably poor.  If someone even suggests that fat isn't right either and that the mare is overweight they are rude and sarky and unable to judge from photos though 

I have read and re-read my comments and I think the reaction to my comments was far "sarkier" and ruder than my comments in the first place.  I also notice that most of those who chose to comment about them are people who have disliked my opinions on other threads recently 

I am genuinely shocked that you all think the mare looks a good weight.  In fact, I'm genuinely concerned by that.


----------



## lexibell (22 March 2012)

Jade

not sure if you will remember me, Ive not been on here in months. we exchanged PMs when all the original nastiness started.

I think Lady looks well. maybe a little porky but sweet lord shes hardly obese!

Chin up and keep going, shes 100 times happier and healthier looking. I hope she continues to improve, cant wait to see her in her summer coat, fit and out doing stuff, shes going to look fab.

None of us have all the answers, and despite what some of us on here would like to think we are not all experts. You have continued to search for knowledge and gain experience, that is all anyone can do. You have not buried your head in the sand and have done/are doing your best by that mare, and called in professional support as well. which is a hell of a lot more than some poor horses get.

x


----------



## Amymay (22 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			I am genuinely shocked that you all think the mare looks a good weight.  In fact, I'm genuinely concerned by that.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair JFTD, the majority are saying that the mare is a little porky, and to keep an eye out for the spring and summer grass to ensure that she doesn't put any more on.  It's also interesting that one or two posters seem genuinely not to think that the mare looked too bad before.  Personally I'd be more concerned about that.......

Personally, I'm delighted to see the mare looking so well.  And a little excess won't do any harm at all.

I also think that whilst it's really important to highlight the fact that the weight should be monitored, Jadey has had a bit of a hard time from some on here - unnecessarily.

The mare was in a very bad way a year or so ago and so to see her coming of out of winter looking so fantastic is just great.  

In an ideal world yes our horses, like us, would be picture perfect, absolutely the ideal weight, and never have a fat day in their life.  But as we all know, life isn't like that - and having a horse carrying a little excess is certainly not the end of the world. (It's interesting when you look on some of the welfare sights of previously poor horses that many of them look so well to the point of fat......)

I think people have taken a bit of the moral high ground here - which is incredibly unfair - and I hope it doesn't put Jadey off posting further updates in the future (although she seems to be made of sterner stuff than that).

Not a go at you - just musings and observation.


----------



## Ruth_Cymru (22 March 2012)

I think the point to note here is that Jadey is trying her utmost for her horse.  She knew that Lady's condition was poor last year, and has obviously worked hard to change that around.  I'm sure she will now take on the challenge of keeping her mare at a healthy weight, and will take on board, as she did last year, suggestions about how she can achieve this.  
I wish you all the best with your beautiful mare Jadey.


----------



## Angua2 (22 March 2012)

Thanks for the comparason photo.

I would like to add my congratulations of turning that mare round 100%.


----------



## PandorasJar (22 March 2012)

As others have said, it's good to check on both ends of the scale for weight... but the simple fact of how different she looks this time around, you obviously care a great deal for her and are smart enough to take on board advice rather than burying your head in the ground, so I have no doubt that your mare will be kept well.

I wouldn't say she's anything to worry about now, but these will be the weeks where they'll start gorging on that lovely grass.

I've had several comments both ways on my horse, very under and very overweight... in reality none of them had actually come and felt my horse, what they'd actually seen was a very fluffy coat covering a horse mid winter that lost slightly too much at one point (while I was being told she was fat) who has now started losing it and suddenly she's underweight (she's slightly over what I'd like!). Horses can be very deceptive without knowing the horse, it's history and actually feeling it.

She looks very happy 

Pan


----------



## fatpiggy (22 March 2012)

Hey there OP, I think this old lady has been transformed by you so well done.  She looks so relaxed and happy. As to whether she is a bit over the optimum now, well you know from experience that she can lose weight (!!!) and also that she can gain it so you are in an ideal position to make some small adjustments.  It is easy to forget that many horses continue to gain weight for a while after we cut down their intake down. Their bodies are designed to make hay while the sun shines after all.  Just reduce her calories a tad and increase her exercise and I'm sure she will be a lovely streamlined shape in no time at all - you have lovely sunny evenings coming up which will make the process much more pleasant.  Lets face it, how many of us could absolutely truthfully say we are at our ideal weight at the moment?  I'm on the upper edge of my BMI range apparently but as far as I'm concerned, although I'm only a size 10 and fit in exercise terms, I could lose a stone and not notice it. Unfortunately I'm learning that middle aged spread arrives one day and is incredibly hard to shift!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 March 2012)

Interesting read.
 OP starts with an invitation to 'Check out this Fat beast '.
JFDT responds with 'Fat isn't the same as good you know.'.

There follows 19 pages of slating JFTD for this, although many other posters refer to Lady as;

Tubby, porky, overweight, portly, a bit cresty, too well covered and 'she is fat'. 
As well as numerous references to cushings, laminitis and spring grass.

None of whom are subjected to the same criticism as JFTD.

When the HHO pack decides to swoop its not a quick kill. More fox than hound.


----------



## millitiger (22 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			For those saying my comments are offensive, I really think you're on a different planet.  It was fine for you all to gang up on the OP last year when you judged her mare's condition (from photos) to be unacceptably poor.  If someone even suggests that fat isn't right either and that the mare is overweight they are rude and sarky and unable to judge from photos though 

I have read and re-read my comments and I think the reaction to my comments was far "sarkier" and ruder than my comments in the first place.  I also notice that most of those who chose to comment about them are people who have disliked my opinions on other threads recently 

Click to expand...

Maybe I am on a different planet then.

I never got involved in the furore when the mare was thin so please don't lump anyone who criticised you into 'you all.'

I also don't remember disliking your opinion on other threads at any time, let alone recently? 
I admit that recently, I have read some of your comments and thought they had a rather snide undertone but that is not disliking your OPINION, just the delivery of it.

I have probably been one of the most vocal on this thread in replies to you and have rewritten my comments numerous times to try and keep them very polite- if you are reading them as sarky then maybe it just highlights that what we read in our own posts is not what other people read and how tone can be misconstrued??

Please don't group everyone who disagrees with your delivery together as 'sheep.'
I try and stay out of bitching and petty arguments on here and have sat on my hands before, but I just think you were rude to someone unnecessarily and for some reason, last night, I got off my hands!

I don't actually want to put you on IU, 1. because it can make reading the forum quite disjointed and 2. because as said before, I don't dislike your opinions, just the way they are phrased.


----------



## millitiger (22 March 2012)

horserider said:



			Interesting read.
 OP starts with an invitation to 'Check out this Fat beast '.
JFDT responds with 'Fat isn't the same as good you know.'.

There follows 19 pages of slating JFDT for this, although many other posters refer to Lady as;

Tubby, porky, overweight, portly, a bit cresty, too well covered and 'she is fat'. 
As well as numerous references to cushings, laminitis and spring grass.

None of whom are subjected to the same criticism as JFDT.

When the HHO pack decides to swoop its not a quick kill. More fox than hound.
		
Click to expand...

And as said again (and again and again and again!) it's not the opinion but the way it was phrased.

I'm not part of any pack, if you think that then please feel free to have a quick look through my posting history- as said before, I rarely get involved in this sort of thing as, frankly, its not what I am on HHO for.


----------



## mollichop (22 March 2012)

Everything else aside Jadey, I honestly did think there was something underlying with your mare when you last updated as she was consistantly dropping condition despite you making improvements to her routine.

However, you have turned her around so really well done for moving her and for coming back as you said you would to update.

Yes, she could do with being a bit leaner but that will come with work  - good for you - you have made a good start, now manage her carefully!


----------



## FionaM12 (22 March 2012)

horserider said:



			Interesting read.
 OP starts with an invitation to 'Check out this Fat beast '.
JFDT responds with 'Fat isn't the same as good you know.'.

There follows 19 pages of slating JFTD for this, although many other posters refer to Lady as;

Tubby, porky, overweight, portly, a bit cresty, too well covered and 'she is fat'. 
As well as numerous references to cushings, laminitis and spring grass.

None of whom are subjected to the same criticism as JFTD.

When the HHO pack decides to swoop its not a quick kill. More fox than hound.
		
Click to expand...

I've only just come across this thread, and haven't time to read it all. But I'm also startled at what seemed to be a complete over-reaction to JFDT's post. Especially when people got so personal and nasty towards her.

I've been around this forum about six months, often using it for advice. I would have described JFDT as helpful, knowledgable, maybe sometimes a little abrupt (as here) but also witty and friendly. Yet a whole gang of you seem glad of an opportunity to have a huge go at her.

Really unpleasant reading.


----------



## Flame_ (22 March 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I've only just come across this thread, and haven't time to read it all. But I'm also startled at what seemed to be a complete over-reaction to JFDT's post. Especially when people got so personal and nasty towards her.

I've been around this forum about six months, often using it for advice. I would have described JFDT as helpful, knowledgable, maybe sometimes a little abrupt (as here) but also witty and friendly. Yet a whole gang of you seem glad of an opportunity to have a huge go at her.

Really unpleasant reading. 

Click to expand...

This OP posted because she is rightly very proud to have followed advice from HHO members and has turned around what looked like a poor, down and even poorly horse into a healthy looking, shiny, happy one and the first response she received was a snide comment picking fault. I like JFDT too but she's asked for and deserved everything she's got on this particular thread.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2012)

millitiger said:



			I admit that recently, I have read some of your comments and thought they had a rather snide undertone but that is not disliking your OPINION, just the delivery of it.
		
Click to expand...

This.
What you say may at times hold merit JFTD, but I for one am sick of the sarcasm that surrounds it, and the over exaggerated use of these  with every post that you make. 
Delivering opinions is fine, but there are ways and means of doing so without offending people. 

The first time that Jade posted pictures of Lady looking poor, she was not jumped on by the majority, in fact it was only after people had gone out of their way again and again to give advice and help (both over the forum and in person) only to find that the mares condition never improved, that people started to get concerned. I'm happy to admit that I gave Jade a particularly hard time, and I think I even recall telling her that I didn't think moving yards was going to change anything regarding her mares weight, and that I expected to see her horse looking very poor following this winter.
I can't tell you how thrillied I am that Jade has come back here and proved me *wrong* and the last thing I want to happen is for her to read various comments on here and stop feeding her mare for fears it's going to drop down dead with laminitis any second. As stated above, there are ways of giving opinions and advice in a much more constructive manner. 

Some people seem to forget that not everyone is as _clever_ and _clued up_ and _knowledgeable_ on all aspects of horse care as they are.

As I've already said, well done for turning your mare around Jade. You've been given some great advice on this thread, and I'm sure by now you have worked out which posters to go to if you feel that you may require any more.


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2012)

Op- I haven't commented earlier because i'm new & don't know the history but from what i've gathered from this thread, well done & I don't have anything to add to the good advice already given, good luck for the future.
As for the whole argument over jftd, I fail to see what the big issue is? Whilst her reply might have been blunt I didn't see it as rude at all. I can only conclude some posters must be on the lookout for a reason to argue with her. Sorry about the hi-jack op, if its any help, I always aim for a horse to be lean enough to just see the vague outline of a rib or 2 when they stretch coming into spring & let them gain enough over summer so they are on the slightly too good side coming into winter. Much easier than restricting grazing loads or struggling to keep it on over winter.


----------



## bensababy (22 March 2012)

What a shame a thread like this has turned the way it has. OP posted pics at how proud she was of turning her mare from what she looked like to now.. ok she is a bit porkier than need be - but OP seems well aware of that and will take steps to address that.  

And now true to form people turn it personal and start getting sly digs in, to be honest i dont see how JFTD comments are any different/nastier to what was posted on OPs original thread about her skinny mare? But hey ho..each to their own.


----------



## scarymare (22 March 2012)

OMG what a load of CRAP.

WELL DONE OP.  Very kind winter but your mare looks fab.  Don't listen to the muppets who are critical.  Cushins my **** didn't know computers were so advanced they could do diagnostics like that.

Are JFTD and the rest of the 'weight police' all slim ladies with perfect BMI's?  

Ah, no didn't think so - double standards methinks.  

Your mare is very lucky to have a caring owner.  I only hope you won't be reactive to these comments and end up with an over thin horse again.

x x .


----------



## Littlelegs (22 March 2012)

Scarymare- I think it is somewhat misleading to the op to imply her horse condition is comparative to humans. If a human is underweight or overweight they have the choice to do something about it. A horse relies on their owner. Another point is that people on the plump side going into spring aren't likely to gain more weight because of the seasonal improvement of grazing, nor do they suffer from lami. I think the concern has been based on the time of year, rather than the mare being particularly large.


----------



## PandorasJar (22 March 2012)

littlelegs said:



			Scarymare- I think it is somewhat misleading to the op to imply her horse condition is comparative to humans. If a human is underweight or overweight they have the choice to do something about it. A horse relies on their owner. Another point is that people on the plump side going into spring aren't likely to gain more weight because of the seasonal improvement of grazing, nor do they suffer from lami. I think the concern has been based on the time of year, rather than the mare being particularly large.
		
Click to expand...

+1 human condition has absolutely nothing to do with an animals condition. 

Most people here have agreed that an overweight horse is not ideal just like an underweight one. The advice has been put out to be careful at this time of year and that her mare is looking good. It would be irresponsible not to say it and JaL is obviously someone who takes on board sensible advice and cares for her mare.

Pan


----------



## smokey (22 March 2012)

Copperpot said:



			Is is just horse people that are sooooo bitchy?? Or people in general! What happened to offering people advice in a nice way? Or saying something positive to someone? Did it all get replaced with sarcasim! There must be some perfect people in here who's horses are all in top condition, perfectly schooled and who can ride to the highest standard possible  you have to wonder how happy they are with their lives when criticism seems to be the only thing they can offer.
		
Click to expand...

^ totally agree with every word of this. Cannot for the life of me work out what people gain from being nasty to others, what must their lives be like if this is how they get their kicks? I think the horse in the pics looks fine, dont know the history, but sounds like Jadey has worked hard to get where she is now, and no-one has the right to slate her for that.


----------



## Arizahn (22 March 2012)

Sorry if I'm confused, it's a very long thread

The mare in question is older, yes I understand that bit. But she is a thoroughbred too (I think?), so I would expect her to be a little slimmer than she is. Nice to see that she isn't underweight of course, but like me she could stand to lose a little!

Good luck getting her into shape, OP. I think I may start a thread of my own and ask if people can advise me on the Hippo...I'm concerned she has done too well over winter.


----------



## misst (22 March 2012)

Well first of all it seems you DID listen to everyone so sorry I doubted you and well done for turning her round.
Second - yep she is fat!!! But so is my oldie at the moment and I have problems as her weight does fluctuate and she drops very suddenly. She has cushings and I do try and watch her but at the same time she is 28 and retired and lives to eat so it is fibre fibre fibre only with lo cal balancer and poor grass (but she is out 24/7). 

I would rather see her like this than so poor as she was before. 
So well done Jade and Lady. I wonder if, like my oldie Lady may yet drop. Mine drops right about now some years and I don't know why - and I would rather see her looking well even with the associated risks than poor.


----------



## Marydoll (22 March 2012)

JFTD said:



			Well jadey, you must be pleased that it isn't you getting a slating on this thread at least!

I'm so sorry to have offended half the forum apparently, but I would rather be hated for speaking out when I don't agree than be a forum sheep...
		
Click to expand...

Firstly nobody has said they hated you, secondly, because others have disagreed with you theyre all forum sheep ..... And you wonder why people find your comments rude and your tone offensive !
I cant believe this is still rumbling on today


----------



## hackedoff (22 March 2012)

[
	
	
		
		
	


	





I particularly like the fact that your lovely mare has chosen to premept any comments about her by sticking her tongue out!!!!

Well done for getting her thorugh the winter she looks really good its not easy with a golden oldie is it! I do hope to see more pictures of her through this year.


----------



## SeasonalSituation (22 March 2012)

Wow scarymare, uncalled for the. Weight about people.


----------



## PandorasJar (22 March 2012)

^^^ lol.. I hadn't noticed this before!


----------



## Jesstickle (22 March 2012)

marydoll said:



			Firstly nobody has said they hated you, secondly, because others have disagreed with you theyre all forum sheep ..... And you wonder why people find your comments rude and your tone offensive !
I cant believe this is still rumbling on today
		
Click to expand...

And yet here _ you _ are still dragging it back up! I'm pretty sure JFTD gets the point now. I know she is more than capable of sticking up for herself and doesn't need my help but really, don't you think enough is enough.

She may have been blunt with the OP but _some _, certainly not *all * of the replies she has received have been out and out rude. I'm pretty sure implying she is over weight and should look after her own ponies better (she isn't fat and nor are her horses, I've met her and them) is just below the belt.

Can't we all  just get along? Pretty please. It's spring, the weather is lovely, it's far too nice to be going at each other. 

Peace and love dudes, peace and love


----------



## rhino (22 March 2012)

scarymare said:



			Are JFTD and the rest of the 'weight police' all slim ladies with perfect BMI's?  

Ah, no didn't think so - double standards methinks.
		
Click to expand...

Umm, I'm skinny. Malnourished if you go by BMI. My horse is a fairly ideal weight. Your point is?


----------



## brighteyes (22 March 2012)

I'm fairly slim and a real obsesser over fat horses, but in this instance, after the struggles with Lady's weight and it's refusal to improve upwards, I'm quite pleased to see her in this shape. I have added the 'be careful it doesn't carry on to explosion' warning, but I'm not at all concerned _at this stage_.


----------



## Kat (22 March 2012)

Well done Jade  

Having struggled with a poor doer this winter I can sympathise with your battle to get Lady to a decent weight. 

You are best placed to know whether she is fat or not as you can get your hands on and feel her ribs, hips and crest. But I would rather have a poor doer looking a little on the well side just in case as they can drop so easily but are much more difficult to build up.


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2012)

Just wanted to say to Jade that I did doubt she would be able to keep weight on the mare over winter, and I was wrong too! Well done! I do still worry a little about Cushings but that is probably because it is very fresh in my mind since my old mare was recently diagnosed with it and due to Lady's age and dipped back. Just keep it in mind, especially if she gets at all footy. But I think she looks great. So well done.


----------



## LaurenBay (22 March 2012)

Jadey, a huge well done to you! Lady is looking so much better and has a spark in her eye again! You should be very proud of yourself. You received a bashing before and yet you took on everyones advice and have turned Lady around. 

Don't worry too much about her being a tad on the tubby side. As you have already mentioned, feed will stop and exercise will begin shortly which is the right way to do it 

Please don't let the negative comments get to you, as I (and a lot of other members) would love to see an update in a month or 2 when she is in work! 

Good luck x


----------



## Kadastorm (22 March 2012)

Wow, HHO never fails to amuse me. Many people think their way is the correct way/they know better blah blah blah. 

Hey if you think that pony is fat, you should come and see a couple of our coblets, actually they are obese. no we are not proud but im telling you they live off air, even with alot of exercise and little to no grass/hay/food, they are still huge. No one is perfect and no horses are perfect.


Jadey, you have done a grand job! she looks lovely, you should be proud.


----------



## EAST KENT (22 March 2012)

Well done Jade..she looks bloomin` great! Perfect,of course she needs watching in May/June July..but I am sure you know that already..well well done!


----------



## Native Speaker (22 March 2012)

Grand job, Jade! 

Lady is a credit to you and your hard work.  You are entitled to feel very proud of yourself!

Wishing you both a fantastic summer together.


----------



## Wagtail (22 March 2012)

Kadastorm said:



			Wow, HHO never fails to amuse me. Many people think their way is the correct way/they know better blah blah blah. 

Hey if you think that pony is fat, you should come and see a couple of our coblets, actually they are obese. no we are not proud but im telling you they live off air, even with alot of exercise and little to no grass/hay/food, they are still huge. No one is perfect and no horses are perfect.


Jadey, you have done a grand job! she looks lovely, you should be proud.
		
Click to expand...

It really is so hard with fat cobs that live on fresh air. For some reason they not only live on fresh air but eat their rations much quicker than everyone else! If you carefully weigh out their feed they end up with too many hours of non eating, thus risking ulcers. The only way really is to feed barley straw as part of their forage, but then  the grass comes in and the battle starts over


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (22 March 2012)

Its taken me well over an hour to get through all the pages and pags of comments. I will try to remember what people have said/asked and will answer the best i can.

Lady was only ridden twice in the past 5 months, and those two times were very lightly for 15mins each. I have pretty much left her so she could keep her weight on her. In the summer, i ride alot more as the days are longer and warmer, and generally more pleasant  Her exercise regime has started today, so her weight will even out soon 

I will be getting a new saddle next month, properly fitted as she has high withers and a dipped (and long) back. So that will not be a problem. Lunging for now until she has lost a bit of weight and is fit enough to carry me, i will ride bareback until the saddle is fitted. 

I bought lady from a stud, im sure she has had foal before and has always had a bit of a tummy (even when she was skinny, her tummy was still quite round).

JFTD-"Check out this fat beast" was meant literally. I would not of said it if i didnt know she was fat! I was just sooo proud and pleased and excited to show her off to everyone that i forgot to say my plans for her and the fact i did see she was a bit 'too' well.


----------



## Marydoll (22 March 2012)

jesstickle said:



			And yet here _ you _ are still dragging it back up! I'm pretty sure JFTD gets the point now. I know she is more than capable of sticking up for herself and doesn't need my help but really, don't you think enough is enough.

She may have been blunt with the OP but _some _, certainly not *all * of the replies she has received have been out and out rude. I'm pretty sure implying she is over weight and should look after her own ponies better (she isn't fat and nor are her horses, I've met her and them) is just below the belt.

Can't we all  just get along? Pretty please. It's spring, the weather is lovely, it's far too nice to be going at each other. 

Peace and love dudes, peace and love 

Click to expand...

I agree some of the replies were rude to JFTD but then so is implying people who are of the same opinion that is different from yours are a load of sheep is just as rude, and deserves to be answered.
In answer to your last point, yes,it would be great if we can all get along now and yes it was a beautiful day today


----------



## cptrayes (22 March 2012)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Its taken me well over an hour to get through all the pages and pags of comments. I will try to remember what people have said/asked and will answer the best i can.

Lady was only ridden twice in the past 5 months, and those two times were very lightly for 15mins each. I have pretty much left her so she could keep her weight on her. In the summer, i ride alot more as the days are longer and warmer, and generally more pleasant  Her exercise regime has started today, so her weight will even out soon 

I will be getting a new saddle next month, properly fitted as she has high withers and a dipped (and long) back. So that will not be a problem. Lunging for now until she has lost a bit of weight and is fit enough to carry me, i will ride bareback until the saddle is fitted. 

I bought lady from a stud, im sure she has had foal before and has always had a bit of a tummy (even when she was skinny, her tummy was still quite round).

JFTD-"Check out this fat beast" was meant literally. I would not of said it if i didnt know she was fat! I was just sooo proud and pleased and excited to show her off to everyone that i forgot to say my plans for her and the fact i did see she was a bit 'too' well.
		
Click to expand...



Well done lass, for her history and age she looks a picture now.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (22 March 2012)

JadeyyAndLadyy said:



			Its taken me well over an hour to get through all the pages and pags of comments. I will try to remember what people have said/asked and will answer the best i can.

Lady was only ridden twice in the past 5 months, and those two times were very lightly for 15mins each. I have pretty much left her so she could keep her weight on her. In the summer, i ride alot more as the days are longer and warmer, and generally more pleasant  Her exercise regime has started today, so her weight will even out soon 

I will be getting a new saddle next month, properly fitted as she has high withers and a dipped (and long) back. So that will not be a problem. Lunging for now until she has lost a bit of weight and is fit enough to carry me, i will ride bareback until the saddle is fitted. 

I bought lady from a stud, im sure she has had foal before and has always had a bit of a tummy (even when she was skinny, her tummy was still quite round).

JFTD-"Check out this fat beast" was meant literally. I would not of said it if i didnt know she was fat! I was just sooo proud and pleased and excited to show her off to everyone that i forgot to say my plans for her and the fact i did see she was a bit 'too' well.
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe the hype, Jadey Those that are defending you now, would tear strips off you if they perceived Lady as underweight. 

Well done for getting weight on her, keep a close eye though, any more weight gain and the pack will soon turn.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2012)

I wouldn't say anyone is 'defending' her, more congratulating her IMO.
... But if by your comment you mean that people will be displeased to see her mare go from looking so well to looking poor once more, then yes I guess they will. 

Jadey seems to have turned a real corner with her horse management, and Lady is a testiment of that. Long may it continue! 

Credit was given where it was due, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (22 March 2012)

Lady La La said:



			I wouldn't say anyone is 'defending' her, more congratulating her IMO.
... But if by your comment you mean that people will be displeased to see her mare go from looking so well to looking poor once more, then yes I guess they will. 

Jadey seems to have turned a real corner with her horse management, and Lady is a testiment of that. Long may it continue! 

Credit was given where it was due, nothing more, nothing less.
		
Click to expand...

"displeased" - I would welcome displeasure with open arms, rather than the kill or be killed mentality that permeates this forum.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2012)

Doesn't seem to have been very prevalent in this thread tbh. I thought Jade recieved some very positive comments on the whole, and rightly so


----------



## theorangehorse (22 March 2012)

Well done Jadey ignore all the vicious witches on here that have nothing better to do than feel that they are far too superiour to be nice about any one else on here !!


----------



## Flame_ (22 March 2012)

blazingsaddles said:



			"displeased" - I would welcome displeasure with open arms, rather than the kill or be killed mentality that permeates this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Oh give over with the melodrama. There's a bit of a difference between a few harsh comments on a forum and blooming murder.


----------



## Kenzo (22 March 2012)

Wow she looks like a different horse, you're obviously doing something right and it's lovely to see how she's improved, huge well done.

Least now you know she can put the weight on with the right diet and good grub so that's a huge positive, even if she is carrying a little excess (and we are all guilty of that at times!) a few small changes will work wonders... just like it has done with putting the weight on, sometimes it takes a while to find the right balance for each horse, so good on you, I'm sure you'll continue to do your best for her.


----------



## inmyownlittleworld (23 March 2012)

well done i can remember the posts i had to re - reg under a diff name due to ex ,you did well took a lot of flack my dear and hung around took on board advice and critism and you cant keep everyone happy , what breed is she again, and actually she looks same weight as my boy at the moment


----------



## Achinghips (23 March 2012)

This has made my day seeing your now beautiful old girl, healthy and happy!  Haven't read the whole thread, but my goodness you'll need her saddle reflocked now she's a happy little piggy bum lol  You'll be on here next asking how to take weight OFF!   She is an oldie though and a Tb so that certainly won't be too much of a problem

She is a real credit to you, well done


----------



## misterjinglejay (23 March 2012)

Well done in turning the situation around - you should be well pleased


----------

